# December General Observations and Banter- Hoping for white!



## Boston Bulldog (Dec 3, 2013)

How's the weather been treating ya?

It's been pretty mild as of late. We got torched with the lows last night, didn't even get above freezing. Not great for snowmaking.

Been hearing rumors of an SWFE event on the 9th that could bring snow, but its too far out to know for sure.

Current Temp at Canton Ma: 31


----------



## BenedictGomez (Dec 3, 2013)

Needs to come east and north a fair bit, but there's time.  The Canuck and Euro keep getting colder though, and the NAO is predicted to take a big drop about a week from now.  Things are starting to look pretty good.


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 4, 2013)

On December 7 and 8 I hearing possibly ice storm coming for Pennsylvania and mid Hudson Valley NY hopefully it change to snow what do weather people think?

If it is ice is it possible south Vermont will not get the ice storm I thinking of skiing Mount snow Sunday but rather not drive through ice.


----------



## 4aprice (Dec 4, 2013)

Scotty said:


> On December 7 and 8 I hearing possibly ice storm coming for Pennsylvania and mid Hudson Valley NY hopefully it change to snow what do weather people think?
> 
> If it is ice is it possible south Vermont will not get the ice storm I thinking of skiing Mount snow Sunday but rather not drive through ice.



I've been trying to figure out the same thing Scotty.  I'm thinking Bromley Sunday.  From what I've seen the weather should be south of Vermont on Sunday.  Yesterday I saw one prediction of ice down in Maryland and Virginia.  Showers predicted for NYC.  Think we should be ok.

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## watkin (Dec 4, 2013)

There's something brewing for the 6th and 7th as well.   Would like to get out on Sat, anyone know if this will be snow or rain in S. VT on the 7th?


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 4, 2013)

4aprice said:


> I've been trying to figure out the same thing Scotty.  I'm thinking Bromley Sunday.  From what I've seen the weather should be south of Vermont on Sunday.  Yesterday I saw one prediction of ice down in Maryland and Virginia.  Showers predicted for NYC.  Think we should be ok.
> 
> Alex
> 
> Lake Hopatcong, NJ


Have fun their I like to check it out one day 

Now wondering about north Vermont maybe Jay could pull off some snow for the weekend?


----------



## steamboat1 (Dec 4, 2013)

I ain't looking pretty for Thurs.-Fri. Wind & rain.

Driving up early tomorrow for the weekend. Was hoping to ski Stowe Fri. but that's looking less likely with the weather forecast.


----------



## Boston Bulldog (Dec 4, 2013)

Pleasent day today, I think it was about 48 today.

Early predictions for the SWFE on Sunday into Monday are coming in and things are sounding pretty good. All info I have is taken from the discussions on the Americanwx board. Euro and GFS models are in surprising agreement.

2-4 +Ice +Rain: Boston, Points South (Excluding Cape) Slug of snow to start, switching to ice late morning. It will switch over to rain in the afternoon before ending in the evening.

3-5 + Ice: Middlesex and Worcester Counties all the way up to the S. NH border, Northern Conn, Western MA. A little Rain could mix in if warm air sneaks farther north than expected.

5-7: Southern Vermont, Southern and Central NH, Maine foothills. Should be a decent batch of snow, ice could mix in near Manchester points south, but a solid snow event here. Gunstock region could jackpot with 8-9 inches if everything works out right.

3-6: Whites, Greens

1-4: Near Canadian Border (Jay)


----------



## Boston Bulldog (Dec 4, 2013)

2-4: Southern Adirondacks
1-2: northern daks
3-6 Catskills, northern Penn



Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 4, 2013)

Boston Bulldog said:


> 2-4: Southern Adirondacks
> 1-2: northern daks
> 3-6 Catskills, northern Penn
> 
> ...


Maybe I wait to ski in the Catskills to weekend of the 14. And do Mountainsniw this Sunday the 8. I need to ski work is crazy busy.


----------



## Boston Bulldog (Dec 4, 2013)

Scotty said:


> Maybe I wait to ski in the Catskills to weekend of the 14. And do Mountainsniw this Sunday the 8. I need to ski work is crazy busy.



Unfortunately this is a Sunday Night into Monday type thing, if you ski Sunday you would miss the storm  Sorry.


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 4, 2013)

Boston Bulldog said:


> Unfortunately this is a Sunday Night into Monday type thing, if you ski Sunday you would miss the storm  Sorry.



That is okay I can't take off Monday or use personal time to X mas. Part of working in retail.


----------



## Boston Bulldog (Dec 4, 2013)

Well good luck with that. I'm still in college so no skiing for me until winter break, unless if I can get a ride on a wknd.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 4, 2013)

Boston Bulldog said:


> Well good luck with that. I'm still in college so no skiing for me until winter break, unless if I can get a ride on a wknd.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app



Take full advantage ot that. No bus go?


----------



## steamboat1 (Dec 4, 2013)

Boston Bulldog said:


> Unfortunately this is a Sunday Night into Monday type thing, if you ski Sunday you would miss the storm  Sorry.



I'm not feeling it. If the forecast changes I could stay over Mon. since I'll already be there & have no obligations Mon. Right now it sounds about the same as tomorrows forecast which isn't good. Hope the weatherman's wrong on both counts, wouldn't be the first time they're wrong.


----------



## Boston Bulldog (Dec 4, 2013)

Monday looks great for Stowe! R/S line barely makes it to S NH. Friday is going to suck, but it could end as 1-3 inches of snow. Where did you find this forecast? NECN and other news outlets support a snowy system as well as places like americanwx.com. The team of mets and people there have been meticulously observing the model trends and nothing is pointing to a torch on Monday. 

Heck, south of BOS is going to get some snow out of this, even NYC will start as snow!


----------



## bigbog (Dec 5, 2013)

Yeah, that cold air can't get UP here quick enough.  Freezing rain for many areas of Maine for the rest of week.   
Well...for the good news, all four snowtires go on Friday;-)  ....still exercising & walking in city forest.
The Cape has often gotten minorly hit by something in early Decembers....


----------



## 4aprice (Dec 6, 2013)

Man o man.  The 81 hr Nam wacks the Pocono's, Catskills and Berkshires.  I believe it when I see it but its on the model.

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 6, 2013)

4aprice said:


> Man o man.  The 81 hr Nam wacks the Pocono's, Catskills and Berkshires.  I believe it when I see it but its on the model.
> 
> Alex
> 
> Lake Hopatcong, NJ


This would be fanastic.


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 6, 2013)

I need help deciding should I ski the Catskills this weekend maybe one day at Hunter and one at Bell or just ski Mountainsnow on Sunday? I can't afford to both Vermont and Catskills.


----------



## 4aprice (Dec 6, 2013)

Scotty said:


> I need help deciding should I ski the Catskills this weekend maybe one day at Hunter and one at Bell or just ski Mountainsnow on Sunday? I can't afford to both Vermont and Catskills.



I might be at Mt Snow Sunday.  Was going to do Bromley but we will see how this plays out.

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 6, 2013)

4aprice said:


> I might be at Mt Snow Sunday.  Was going to do Bromley but we will see how this plays out.
> 
> Alex
> 
> Lake Hopatcong, NJ



I think I due Hunter on Saturday almost 8 inches to fall here. If I go to MOunt Snow I will let you know. But if Hunter is good and I know it will be I probably do it on Sunday to.


----------



## St. Bear (Dec 7, 2013)

3-5" Mon.


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 8, 2013)

Wonder when North Vermont might get some good packed powder.and powder natural?


----------



## Tin (Dec 9, 2013)

Looking like a system Friday-Saturday.


----------



## catsup948 (Dec 9, 2013)

NWS is not doing so well here the last couple days.  2-4 Friday night was actually 1 inch.  1-3 last night was a dusting with some light sleet.  Even wunderground had me getting a couple inches and that didn't happen. Let's hope the computers get back to under estimating snow fall sooner than later!

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 9, 2013)

More snow for tomorrow hoping the Catskills and others places get this snow.


----------



## legalskier (Dec 9, 2013)




----------



## 4aprice (Dec 9, 2013)

Could get really interesting this coming week.  Models seem very confused but some of the mets are talking snow with possibly  10 to 1 ratios   I'm in PA this coming weekend and may be really lucky.  

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## Euler (Dec 9, 2013)

In Southern VT the ground is nicely white after an inch of quality base building frozen slush over the past two days.  FIngers crossed for this weekend!


----------



## Boston Bulldog (Dec 9, 2013)

When this slush freezes up we'll have a REALLY nice starting point for snow build up.


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 9, 2013)

Wondering if this week lake effect will hit the Catskills or just north Vermont?


----------



## Boston Bulldog (Dec 9, 2013)

Well there is a small storm that will be brushing us to our south, but this weekend looks interesting for a possible coastal.

Models have been trending in the right direction (closer to the coast) and there is plenty of cold air to go around. It could even snow to coast if the current Euro scenarios pan out. QPF (total precip) isn't overwhelming and at this point it looks like a 6-10 inch affair. I'll take it however, anything significant before Christmas I consider bonus.

EDIT: This event is looking like a quick hitter as well. In Saturday eve and out early sun Morning


----------



## Boston Bulldog (Dec 9, 2013)

Oh and what a BUST today was! So much for 5+ inches, the "jackpot" was 2.5in!


----------



## billski (Dec 9, 2013)

*Check this forecast from last week*

http://youtu.be/a958D9G6b_Q


----------



## billski (Dec 9, 2013)

Euler said:


> In Southern VT the ground is nicely white after an inch of quality base building frozen slush over the past two days.  FIngers crossed for this weekend!


If we can get that ground white, and keep it white, we usually have a good shot at base building for the long haul.  All hail Ullr!


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 10, 2013)

Trying to plan a trip for New years week. I know it be crowded but I thinking of MT Ellen, I probably have .4 personal days to use before Jan 1 and was wondering what rest of December temperature average might be up their.


----------



## dlague (Dec 10, 2013)

What is the deal.- mid Atlantic seems to be getting the goods where NE is getting little to nothing!


----------



## billski (Dec 10, 2013)

Scotty said:


> Trying to plan a trip for New years week. I know it be crowded but I thinking of MT Ellen, I probably have .4 personal days to use before Jan 1 and was wondering what rest of December temperature average might be up their.



Who knows; it's too far off.  

Regarding crowds, even on a crowded day you can get a good day's skiing in if you learn how to work the mountain.  Try to pick a mountain that has a number of lift options, not everyone funneling into the same place.   Once you've pulled the trigger, stop into the ski patrol shack and ask them how to work the mountain - they will give you a low-down for that exact day - what's open/closed, what's groomed, what's skied off, etc.  Crowds seem to form at certain places at certain times of the day.   Always can count on patrol for an opinion.  On everything   They're the best!


----------



## billski (Dec 10, 2013)

dlague said:


> What is the deal.- mid Atlantic seems to be getting the goods where NE is getting little to nothing!


  start looking ahead to this weekend.  See weather thread...


----------



## Boston Bulldog (Dec 10, 2013)

Moderate snow south of Bos right now.

Nothing was sticking up to an hour ago, a solid coating so far and an inch seems reasonable


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## hammer (Dec 10, 2013)

Boston Bulldog said:


> Moderate snow south of Bos right now.
> 
> Nothing was sticking up to an hour ago, a solid coating so far and an inch seems reasonable
> 
> ...


Will be good for the XC skiers in that area...:wink:


----------



## Boston Bulldog (Dec 10, 2013)

Well that band just went to town! Now at 2.1 inches. Very cool


----------



## Boston Bulldog (Dec 15, 2013)

Well, in the wake of that storm, Tuesday is our next snow potential. A clipper could reach the ocean and redevelop. Early indications are 3-6 in E. MA and 1-3 in ski country. 6+ possible in Downeast ME (possibly including SR) We'll see how it trends.


----------



## Boston Bulldog (Dec 15, 2013)

OK now the GFS and the RGEM turn this thing into a nuke. 6-12 in E. MA and 4-8 back into ski country. Pants are off.

Here's the RGEM look just as it starts bombing out. All the precip will move to the northeast according to most recent models.


----------



## 4aprice (Dec 18, 2013)

Bump.  Interesting read as we come out of a good window for both natural and snowmaking.  2 weeks, 4 snows, approx. 1' otg here in NNJ.  Now we get a break (hate to call it that as I love it) as old man winter goes and gives love to the west this week.  Lots of speculation as to how warm/wet it gets and its pretty short lived (I'll be interested to see if we lose all of our snow pack here).  After that I'm reading that cold will return Christmas week and rumors of a storm NYE/NY have started surfacing.  Hopefully this thaw will be somewhat muted, (remember these are the shortest days of the year, so we've got that going for us) we retain at least some of our snow pack and rumor becomes fact.  I won't mind taking a step back to take 2 forward.  Hoping to avoid most of the holiday period on the slopes anyways.

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------

